# How to make one piece moccasins.



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I made moccasins like these while in Girl scouts and was tickled to find a forum that had step by step instructions to make them again now that I am an adult.
I have made a few pairs of them in fleece for slippers for my family.
How to make one piece moccasins.
Please respect Cougarwomans pattern and if you wish to copy it for someone please ask her.. Links to her site are permitted.
Now I plan on buying some buckskin or leather from my cousin who makes leather purses for a living, she usually has bits and pieces that are not good or have flaws and can not be used for purses to make a few pair for my family. Rabbit fur is easily bought at craft stores for trim.. I might even do a bit of bead work on them as I have a huge box of beads that is just sitting there.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Great link! Thank you so much.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

You're welcome.
I figured it would be great to make them for gifts for the little ones as they're feet out grow shoes and slippers so fast, and only recently decided that it is also good to know, as if and when the :shtf: shoes might become harder and harder to find. 
And for snowy weather I figure that you can make one pair that fits closely to your feet and then make a pair with the first pair on your feet so that it would be bigger out of an old woolen blanket or fleece, put that on and then make one last pair out of heavy leather that is greased for the outer pair- should make a very nice pair of snow moccasins that would be kinda water tight.

Now I do have to say that I will not be using the sinue for the sewing as it is out of my price range at the moment, but am planning on using good waxed dental floss. Something that every sewing kit should have one or two of- I usually keep one heavy and one fine for sewing as they do well for sewing on coat buttons and pants buttons. I have used it also for fixing my back packs and for repairs on my daughters purses. The leather will probably tear at a new spot before the floss breaking.
I do have a few heavy duty needles but plan on picking up a few chisel pointed needles for leather.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Emerald, this is great, thanks for sharing it with us! I love moccasins, and I need to make a pair of high-top ones for outdoors. If I get far from the house, plant pieces like sticks and leaves fall into my low-top mocasins. I've been thinking about high-tops that lace tight against my leg!

We use buffalo hide or cow hide for soles. Ours is a 2-piece patterns, so it's easy to make a thick sole and use buckskin or other leather for the upper. I wonder if a thick sole could be sewed onto the bottom of a one-piece moccasin? 

The nice thing about ours is we can snip the stitches and sew on a new sole if we need to.

I really like cougarwoman's pattern, though. The floss is a great idea for sewing! I might try that!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I forgot to mention that my Daughter's flooring is mostly wood and since fleece is slick on wood, I did hand sew some of that cupboard liner(it is for keeping your glasses from sliding around in the cupboard) or bigger type that you can put under carpets to keep them from slipping around on the hardwood floors on the bottom of her slippers as it does keep her from sliding too much. I put it on my sons moccasins also as we do have a couple of tile floors in the house. I also have a few bits and pieces of fun fur left over from making stuffed animals a few years ago, so I might try to make baby girl some fun fur lined ones for winter.

You should take some pictures and instructions and show us your two piece pattern!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's what it looks like finished. I'll have to take pictures of the pattern. My husband made this pair last month, and lined the inside bottom with real rabbit fur. I'm wearing them right now. I might do some beadwork on them. I wear them most of the time, even outside, but like I said, I need taller ones for walking in the woods when I forage for herbs and edible plants!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

They look great! but they also look just like the one piece ones! lol I think that the one piece ones just evolved so there is less sewing! lol


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

You can see the tan-colored sole sticking out at the toe! These have brown cowhide soles, and the black leather was from a purse we cut up. The purse was from a "free" box at a yard sale, and is real leather.

Less sewing sounds good to me! It's hard to sew leather, even with the right needles. 

I definately plan to make a pair of the 1-piece moccasins! It's a great pattern.


----------

